
'I worried people would forget about me': can teens live without social media? - open-source-ux
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/jun/18/can-teenagers-survive-without-social-media
======
znpy
I live happily without Facebook, but I'm not a teen anymore.

I was thinking: is HN a social media?

